# my friend in texas is looking for a maltese or maltipoo.



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

I am trying to have her consider rescue. She is looking for a puppy who will be small when full grown. *She doesnt want to spend alot of money*. Can anyone send me some good websites or breeders? She doesnt really like the idea of rescue because many of the dogs are older and quite large. Ive been trying to find a rescue on petfinder that fits her wants but it is quite hard.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The majority of the Maltese who come into rescue never get posted on Petfinder. They have pre-approved homes waiting for them. If your friend is interested in rescue, she should fill out an application so she is all approved when that perfect Maltese for her family comes in.

Tell your friend that less expensive Maltese come from backyard breeders and puppy mills who are breeding Maltese who are very poor examples of the standard. Chances are good she will end up with a large adult if she gets a puppy from a BYB.

I'd advise to her either save her money for a puppy from a responsible breeder or investigate rescue.

There are some wonderful threads pinned in the Breeders section that can help your friend find a good breeder if that is what she decides to do.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

uh oh. asking for references to breeders here with the conditions "doesn't want to spend a lot of money" and "no rescues" is asking for trouble. Maybe define what's "a lot of money"? 

but good efforts on your part for trying to persuade her to adopt!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

My advice would be to have her go through the AMA list, call the breeders close, and ask if they have any retirees. They have wonderful dogs that are a bit older and need an extra bit of patience.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Miss_Annie said:


> My advice would be to have her go through the AMA list, call the breeders close, and ask if they have any retirees. They have wonderful dogs that are a bit older and need an extra bit of patience.



I think most show breeders prefer to place their retirees in a home that has experience with Maltese and has another one already.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Your friend can apply for a rescue at North Central Maltese Rescue or Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue

Hope this helps. There are many rescues that need good homes.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There are several good breeders in Texas who may have a retiree available now or in the future. I think they don't have a problem placing in a home with no other maltese so they can be pampered.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd rather get a maltipoo than a poorly bred maltese. It's an expensive mutt and mutts are more healthy than the average pure bred (BYB). It probably won't be that small, though


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mutts are not necessarily more healthy. That's a myth. Sometimes we hear of a healthy one and think that's the norm. It isn't. Buying mixed breeds only perpetuates the breeding of more and many wind up in pounds when the cute puppy phase is over.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Chalex said:


> I'd rather get a maltipoo than a poorly bred maltese. It's an expensive mutt and mutts are more healthy than the average pure bred (BYB). It probably won't be that small, though


"Hybrid Vigor" is a myth spread around by breeders of designer dogs to justify the high prices. Reputable breeders do not mix breeds. Breeders who do are breeding poorly bred, non standard dogs so your odds are just as great of getting a dog with genetic conditions whether it is a Maltipoo or poorly bred Maltese.

Hybrid Vigor

Designer Genes?!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I found Annie on Petfinder and she is 5 lbs and is a great Maltese. Sophie is a maltipoo and is quite large and getting bigger. I'm also waiting on test results to find out if she has Cushings - something is definitely going on - so mutts aren't always healthier. 

People tell me all the time that Annie is their favorite! I can't believe they actually tell me that, but they do. lol 

I'd advise her to contact some rescues, her local shelters, and keep checking out Petfinder. You never know when you will find the perfect pup like I did.

ETA: Annie was six months old when she joined our family - so malts on Petfinder are NOT always old dogs!

Linda


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Mutts are not necessarily more healthy. That's a myth. Sometimes we hear of a healthy one and think that's the norm. It isn't. Buying mixed breeds only perpetuates the breeding of more and many wind up in pounds when the cute puppy phase is over.


 


Because of population bottlenecks, inbreeding, founder effect, etc. of purebred dogs, right now genetics are on the side of mutts being healthier overall.

This is a lengthy report and is a little slow to show on the screen, but this report explains why:

http://breedinginquiry.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/final-dog-inquiry-120110.pdf



Edited to Add: If you don't want to read the entire report, start on page 15, "Genetics and Inbreeding".


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just checked PetFinder using a Texas zip code, and there are a TON of adorable younger Maltese & Maltese Mixes on there right now.

I saw a bunch of under 1yr old Malts, but here is a BEAUTIFUL 2 year old girl who is pad trained: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16419992


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Not to be mean but why do people always want to "not spend a lot of money but want a small dog",usually an expensive breed? Makes me crazy. They want a lot ,for nothing. I hope she looks towards rescues,so many tiny little ,cute little Malts,for a little or nominal adoption fee.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

vjw said:


> Because of population bottlenecks, inbreeding, founder effect, etc. of purebred dogs, right now genetics are on the side of mutts being healthier overall.
> 
> This is a lengthy report and is a little slow to show on the screen, but this report explains why:
> 
> ...


Joy, we've had this discussion before and someone else posted a very indepth article on the opposite.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> Not to be mean but why do people always want to "not spend a lot of money but want a small dog",usually an expensive breed? Makes me crazy. They want a lot ,for nothing. I hope she looks towards rescues,so many tiny little ,cute little Malts,for a little or nominal adoption fee.


You are right! And they want the the most sought after dog, young, small, pretty, for a "bargain price".


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Joy, we've had this discussion before and someone else posted a very indepth article on the opposite.


 
I missed the article.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry, we can't help. I believe the new rules say we can't say anything about breeders we haven't had personal experience with. So all i can say is, try calling Bonnie Palmer, I got Ava from her. Maybe she'll have a retiree.....I honestly don't know though. Good luck. My other dogs came from puppy mills and a byb.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> You are right! And they want the the most sought after dog, young, small, pretty, for a "bargain price".


Makes me mad and sad. There are so ,many in rescue that are beautiful and just amazing,I will always go that way since so many are in need. I bought from a breeder once,it was a good experience but I've done a lot of rescue and have always been blessed by those special little souls and I don't feel they're "lesser" than the ones I spent a lot on. 
I just love all fluffs,big,small ,old ,young,whole or missing a few "parts". They're all big on love,that's what I look for.:wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> I think most show breeders prefer to place their retirees in a home that has experience with Maltese and has another one already.


I place retires in homes that the new owner doesn't have experience with Maltese. You teach them about the dog they are getting. I actually would rather place one into a home by itself. More lap for them.


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

You might try this link. They are a Maltese Rescue in South East Texas close to the Houston area. National Maltese and Small Dog Rescue Alliance


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree that a retiree is the best way to go for your friend given her budget and not wanting to go with a rescue. She is in Texas....so maybe she can research Rhapsody and Pashes for a retiree. (Is that allowed- suggesting two in-state breeders? Please let me know...I am a little confused about the rule.)


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

lucybabyy said:


> I am trying to have her consider rescue. She is looking for a puppy who will be small when full grown. *She doesnt want to spend alot of money*. Can anyone send me some good websites or breeders? She doesnt really like the idea of rescue because many of the dogs are older and quite large. Ive been trying to find a rescue on petfinder that fits her wants but it is quite hard.


I always get concerned when someone is adament about not spending money on a dog... is your friend short on cash (ie, would she be able to afford taking the dog to the vet when something doesn't seem right, etc?) Sorry to ask... but...well we know how much we spend on our dogs After we get them


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> I always get concerned when someone is adament about not spending money on a dog... is your friend short on cash (ie, would she be able to afford taking the dog to the vet when something doesn't seem right, etc?) Sorry to ask... but...well we know how much we spend on our dogs After we get them


Great point, Eileen. :thumbsup:

The purchase price of a Maltese is nothing compared to the cost over its lifetime. One trip to the ER vet on a weekend can run $500 plus down here - and that's for something relatively simple.

"Bargain" puppies usually end up costing a fortune in vet bills as they get older.

I have heard the recommendation that everyone should have the same amount as the purchase price set aside in a separate account for unexpected vet bills the day they bring their puppy home and add to it monthly.


----------

